# Picture And Video Link (Media) Limit?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I was curious what the limit is and timeframe for "media" in posts. I made a thread earlier for pictures and videos of the Galaxy Nexus, and realized I couldn't put in all 5 videos and 1 picture. It only allowed me 1 picture and 2 videos. I tried adding the rest in the next reply but it said I had reached my limit for media.

I understand many times new users are limited in certain areas and this is likely one of them, but I am curious how long until I can upload the other 3 videos? Is it three media posts per 24hrs or what?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

We will have to review the limits, but there is no time period... it's per post.... and a global size limit per post... so you can upload 10 small images or one very large one... until that limit is reached.

on videos.. it's a limit per post.. no restriction on size as they are not hosted here.

We will review the size limits though...


----------

